# GPS Garmin non detecté



## esam74 (15 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour a tous, je viens d'acheter un gps garmin 1350t et je voudrais installer des vehicules ou des maps mais quand je le branche au mac, il ne le detecte pas.
J'ai essayé de trouver quelque chose sur le net mais je ne trouve pas de reponses, si quelqu'un aurait une solution je l'en remercie d'avance!


----------



## edd72 (15 Décembre 2010)

Il est fourni avec un logiciel pour Mac?


----------



## esam74 (15 Décembre 2010)

Salut, non aucun logiciel avec la boite.


----------



## edd72 (16 Décembre 2010)

Les logiciels ici: http://www8.garminfrance.com/support/logiciel/mac.php

Après à voir...


----------



## esam74 (16 Décembre 2010)

Merci je n'etais jamais tombé sur cette page en francais, je vais essayer et vous tenir au courant.


----------



## esam74 (21 Décembre 2010)

Bon bin toujours rien qui marche. je comprends pas.J'ai installé les logiciels sur le site mais rien a faire?!?! Le mac ne detecte pas le Gps


----------

